# Taffy Recovering and Out Again



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
First I want to thank everyone who shared their warm thought and prayers with me for Taffy. She has come full circle and is enjoying life again as only a spoo can! I couldn't be happier.

I have a series of photos of her on her 'recovery bed' being pampered as only she deserves. Then a series of photos of her, Billy and Brandy taking a walk with me today in between showers. They were ecstatic to be outside on a walk again after more than a week of nearly steady rain. So was I!

If any dog can look totally pathetic when sick, Taffy can. It makes me just want to hold her and hug her until she feels better.














































Taffy showing signs of feeling better. She tried to play with me.




























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Here everyone is on our walk today up on our mountain. 










This is what Taffy is looking at. The view from my brother-in-law's new log cabin.



















Across the road from the new cabin is the old one that has been there for many, many years and has a pond.










Billy crossing the bridge from the home of the outhouse! LOL










The neighbor's dogs are chained to coups all of the time. They are barking and that is what Taffy keeps looking at.










Brandy loves the water.




























Yeeeeeeesssssss! Puddles!









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
Running free again! They are sooooo happy.




























Brandy doesn't know what is in the woods that has Taffy so enthralled.










A wild patch of Johnny-pop-ups. Just right for Taffy.




























Brandy waiting for the others so we can turn around and head home.









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Video of Taffy feeling well and enjoying herself with our other two dogs. Try to ignore my silly voice. You will see in one part where Taffy is very nervous about crossing the bridge. That is because the support pole for the opposite side gave way over the winter and when she followed me across the first time, the bridge bounced up and down. And, THE BLACK FLIES...OMG...you will see them swarming over my lens in the end. Nasty critters!





_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am_ SO HAPPY_ to see (with my own eyes, no less!) Taffy feeling better._ Yahoo!!_ I just love this latest glimpse into your "dog world," what a happy pack! We too could FINALLY get in a two hour walk in the sunshine today, after enduring endless days of rain, rain, rain. But I must say the grass and trees look a lovely shade of emerald green. What a relief to see Taffy feeling better, bless the person who invented those antibiotics!! Isn't it incredible how a dog can go from looking like melted candle wax to a kangaroo in a just a few days?!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I am_ SO HAPPY_ to see (with my own eyes, no less!) Taffy feeling better._ Yahoo!!_ I just love this latest glimpse into your "dog world," what a happy pack! We too could FINALLY get in a two hour walk in the sunshine today, after enduring endless days of rain, rain, rain. But I must say the grass and trees look a lovely shade of emerald green. What a relief to see Taffy feeling better, bless the person who invented those antibiotics!! Isn't it incredible how a dog can go from looking like melted candle wax to a kangaroo in a just a few days?!


_It sure is amazing!! I was so excited to see her up and trotting around the house with her tail up. Honestly, it is no different than having a sick child.

When the sun finally broke the clouds a few times, I was all warmed up inside when I saw that our trees and grass are a lovely shade of yellow/green as we are still at the early stages. But everything is coming in lush and that is at least worth enduring the rain._


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Taffy is looking like she is in good spirits. 
Her little prance suggests a girl on the mend. 
Happy to hear that her antibiotics are doing the trick. 
It is truly heartbreaking when our spoos are blue. 

Thank goodness, she's all smiles now :smile:.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to see she is feeeling better! If it's possible I think Taffy looks even more gorgeous with her gorgeous short 'do! She looks golden and glistening....


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The close up shots of Taffy's face are just beautiful. What an amazing color, and those curls are to die for!

But enough about poodles -- I want your BIL's log cabin!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit:

I am SO sorry to hear about Taffy, dont know how I missed these posts.. Sorry.

I am glad to read she is on the mend and feeling better. Hope for the best for you all.

How are the pups doing ?


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

So glad she's feeling better


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> The close up shots of Taffy's face are just beautiful. What an amazing color, and those curls are to die for!
> 
> But enough about poodles -- I want your BIL's log cabin!


Thanks so much!

_LMBO! I'll tell him. He's a generous type of guy; maybe he'll give it to you. Of, course. I don't know that I would give up my retirement home. Are you feeling lucky?_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit:
> 
> I am SO sorry to hear about Taffy, dont know how I missed these posts.. Sorry.
> 
> ...


_Thank you. We are too.

There's just waaaayyyyyy too much cuteness there for me! :rofl:

They are over four weeks old now and doing extremely well. They are eating a raw diet and go outside every day to explore. Where we walk, they follow. I feel like the Pied Piper...LOL! 

They are really developing now. Personalities are starting to bud and form is becoming more obvious. We have a few that like to bounce part way down the drive way when a vehicle passes and bark. They are so funny to watch because they are soooo little and are acting like big spoos!

Dianne shaved the face of two of them and we are pleased with what we see. There are two white females and I am leaning toward the red ribbon one as a possible keeper. We will have them evaluated near the end of June by our handler._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit:

At 4 weeks old is when the fun AND hard work begins....

By 4 weeks old you can definitely see certain characteristics in each puppy and how they interact/react with/to their littermates. They start to gum each other's faces and all of a sudden you will see a puppy taking another pup's face entirely into their mouth, it is a hott.

When I have puppies I can watch them for hours with a grin on my face..

Then at 6 weeks old their structure becomes evident and you start to watch for the BIS in that litter hopefully there will be one and you start making your plans. At this point in time it is so frustrating because they change not by the day, but by the hour.. and one day they have a looooong neck and in two days they have noooooo neck.. so it is difficult to grade them at this young 6 weeks old age. 

For some breeders who do alot of line breeding it will be easier to predict the outcome of each litter, however I do not care so much for line breeding as I do for outcrosses and so I have to really study how each litter developes because most of mine are total outcrossed, except for the upcoming one due on June 23 which still has quite a low COI %.

I am looking forward to seeing your puppies and so if you can shave them and post photos of them stacked in profile, front and rear view it will be easy for some of us here to see the quality and differences between each pup, ofcourse best is to have hands on, but a person with a good eye for a dog and knowledge of the breed will usually know what they are seeing.

Have fun with them.. this is the most beautiful age...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit:
> 
> At 4 weeks old is when the fun AND hard work begins....
> 
> ...


_Yes, we have noticed that they are continuously changing at this point in time. A couple of them even had the uglies for a a day and worried us. Everything seems to be developing all over the place at different rates! 

We are having the time of our lives with them! Every moment brings something new and beautiful!

We will definitely be posting photos of them in the positions you suggested after they have had their evaluation. It will be interesting to see how each person evaluates the pups. Of course, the evaluators have the advantage of having hands on. Dianne and I plan to each pick a BIS just before the evaluation to see how well we do. 

I can't wait to shave the other pups to see what is under all that hair.

We don't plan to do line breeding either. We want to keep our COI's down and don't want to risk health issues. We want to breed out for a while and then, if it makes sense, breed back in again. We do have a certain look that we like and would like to try to keep that look.

I can't wait to see your new litter! I know you will post pics._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you planning to have the litter graded by another breeder or handler ?

If by a handler, who are you planning to have see your puppies to pick up the best one. 

There is a wonderful took called PUPPY PUZZLE (it is a video by Pat Hastings).. She shows you how to grade each puppy not only conformationally but also how to do temperament testing which is important to do with each pup before selling them.

This Puppy Puzzle will teach you how puppies are graded for show and/or pet and why the temp. test is so important.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Our handler is Mike Severs from Connecticut. He is going to evaluate the litter for us.

I am going to buy the DVD you recommended. It sounds like an invaluable tool. Thank you._


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So glad to see Taffy out being her gorgeous self!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

It is great to see Taffy out and about and active as I was wondering about how she was doing. She just looks like such an angel to me..... Thanks for sharing!


----------

